
Hy – a Lisp embedded in Python - pmoriarty
http://docs.hylang.org/en/stable/quickstart.html
======
dang
Quite a few previous discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hy%20lisp%20points%3E10&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hy%20lisp%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

